# Any Danger Danger Fans? Glam Metal Check in



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think they are a great example of melodic glam metal. Some great videos here.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I still listen to them fairly frequently. Andy Timmons is a great guitarist. Even their newer stuff (even though Timmons is no longer involved) is pretty good.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Didn't realize Andy Timmons was the guitarist. Yeah he had a solo career as well. But I still prefer the group effort with Danger Danger over his solo career.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, man, that takes me back!! I just recently saw Rock of Ages on stage and then partied with the whole crew afterward. It was pretty awesome!


----------

